# Sur MAC G3  installer un port USB



## Béton (11 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,
J'ai un MAG3 300 MHz beige  OS 8.5 version française qui pilote un scanner Screen DTS 1030. Cette configuration d'origine est la plus fiable.
Tout marche bien si on l'utilise à son rythme, c'est à dire sans bousculer, mais pas de sortie possible sur un autre ordinateur (PC)
La carte RJ 45 est bien allumée mais je n'arrive pas à la mettre en réseau.
Autre solution:
Je dois mettre une carte pour pouvoir créer un port USB (1 ou 2) afin de récupérer mon travail. Quelle carte et où trouver la bonne?
Et comment faire une installation fiable.
A la demande je pourrai joindre des photos.
Suis pas sûr d'être à la bonne place pour poser ma question... suis débutant sur MAC et sur ce forum.
Merci de vos réponses si vous pouvez m'aider à régler ce casse tête.
Belle journée
Béton


----------



## dandu (11 Juin 2020)

Alors, pour que ça marche : une carte PCI avec de l'USB 1.1 et une puce Opti

Ca se trouve normalement sans trop de soucis sur eBay ou LeBonCoin


----------



## gpbonneau (11 Juin 2020)

Ça commence à se faire rare les carte PCI USB 1... faut faire les poubelles ;-)
Mais il y en a encore quelques unes avec puce Opti sur LBC (5€)  

J'en avais récupéré une il y a pas mal de temps, une Keyspan :






Que j'ai mis dans un 7600 et ça fonctionne très bien.

Par contre, de mémoire, l'installation du système n'installe les drivers USB que sur les machines qui ont des ports USB d'origine (iMac G3...)
Et je ne suis pas sûr que ça marche avec le 8.5, mais peut-être le 8.6 avec USB Mass Storage Support 1.3.5 ?



			USB Mass Storage Support 1.3.5: Document and Software
		


Mon 7600 était sous 9.1 (avec une carte G4/800) et j'ai dû les installer à la main, en les récupérant sur le CD Système avec TomeViewer et en les plaçant dans le dossier Extensions :
HID Library
Serial ShimLib
USB Device Extension
Gestion de Stockage USB
Localisateur de Logiciels USB
USB Support


----------



## Invité (11 Juin 2020)

Pour l'Usb non natif, j'ai eu avec je ne sais plus quel périphérique une image disque (FU-USB Card Support 1.4.1.).
Je crois qu'elle ne fonctionne que avec Os9.
Mais sur mes StarMax c'était top avec des cartes à pas cher
J'ai mis l'image en ligne si ça peut servir


----------



## Invité (11 Juin 2020)

J'ai mis un lien, mais



> Ce message est en attente d'approbation d'un modérateur, et est invisible pour les visiteurs normaux.



En attente


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2020)

Déjà, la première chose à faire serait de passer le Mac en 8.6, la gestion de l'USB par le 8.5 et le 8.5.1 étant assez … Comment dire … Bon, n'ayons pas peur des mots : lamentable.

Ensuite, pour les solutions USB de tierce partie, Apple a sorti un kit d'extensions spécifique.

À toutes fins utiles, si nécessaire, je peux mettre la MàJ de 8.5/8.5.1 vers 8.6 et le kit d'extensions USB à disposition, j'ai les deux dans mon tiroir à vieilleries (-> MP).


----------



## Béton (12 Juin 2020)

Merci beaucoup de vos réponses. Ce n'est toujours pas parfaitement clair pour moi mais au passage je mesure l'ampleur de l'opération que je projette tranquillement!!!
Donc, l' approche de Pascal et gpbonneau  m'invitent d'abord à passer d’un OS 8.5 à 8.6  D'accord. 
Pas d'incidence sur le fonctionnement du logiciel DST Scan? C'est seulement pour utiliser le scanner que j'ai besoin de cette machine.
Je suis photographe et mon scanner actuel atteint ses limites d'où le besoin de faire fonctionner cet ancien modèle très performant.
Merci de la proposition de mettre à disposition le nécessaire mais avant, je m'adresse à l'ami qui veut bien m'accompagner pour la manœuvre pratique, pour être sûr qu'il saura concrètement comment faire.
Merci beaucoup et je reviens très vite vous dire où j'en suis.
Béton.


----------



## claude72 (12 Juin 2020)

J'avais installé dans plusieurs PPC (8200, 7300, 8500, G3) des cartes USB compatibles OHCI (Open Host Controler Interface) et elles étaient automatiquement reconnues par l'OS du Mac (8.6 au moins, et 9.x) sans avoir à installer de driver supplémentaire.


----------



## Invité (12 Juin 2020)

Chez moi ça n'a jamais été le cas. Mais je n'ai que deux expérience (identiques)
Mes deux Starmax ont du passer par la case FU-USB Card Support 1.4.1 pour pouvoir profiter de la carte USB/PCI greffée bien après la MaJ en Os9
Je rappelle mon lien en post #4 d'ailleurs si il veut tester


----------



## Béton (16 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,

Bon, j'ai étudié les deux possibilités Carte ports USB ou Réseau.
Je reviens à Réseau car il semble que le réseau soit plus simple (moins pire) à mettre en place.
Sur mon MAC G3 est déjà installé et activé  TCP/IP mais ça ne fonctionne pas
- comme s'il n'était pas pris en compte- malgré tous les réglages faits.
Il y a aussi Apple Talk . La carte RJ45 clignote.
Question :
*Peut-on avoir A LA FOIS, Apple Talk ET TCP/IP comme réseaux actifs et fonctionnels
sur le MAC G3?*
Qu'en pensez-vous?
Merci à vous.
Béton


----------



## Invité (16 Juin 2020)

Oui, on peut tout à fait avoir la sortie AppleTalk sur la sortie imprimante ou réseau, et du RJ45 dans la prise Ethernet pour TCP/IP.
C'est ce que j'avais sur mon StarMax.


----------



## claude72 (16 Juin 2020)

Invité a dit:


> Mes deux Starmax ont du passer par la case FU-USB Card Support 1.4.1 pour pouvoir profiter de la carte USB/PCI…


Ah oui, je me rappelle de ce truc… mais bon, là j'ai un trou de mémoire ??? tu as peut-être raison.


Par contre, je me souviens que je n'avais pas pu relier ensemble 2 Mac en réseau Ethernet (10base2 à l'époque) et y brancher en plus 2 imprimantes en LocalTalk (une LaserWriter et une flasheuse Agfa) : soit c'était l'Ethernet qui était actif et les Mac étaient en réseaux, soit c'était le LocalTalk et je pouvais imprimer depuis un des deux Mac, mais impossible d'avoir les 2 ensemble. J'avais réglé le problème en utilisant un boîtier Ethernet/LocalTalk, que j'avais branché sur le réseau 10base2 et sur lequel était rebranchées les 2 imprimantes en LocalTalk.

Et c'est seulement beaucoup plus tard (alors que je n'en avais plus besoin) que j'ai trouvé "LocalTalk Bridge", un tableau de bord fourni par Apple et qu'il suffit d'ajouter dans le système pour avoir à la fois Ethernet et LocalTalk !






						Réseau Localtalk et Ethernet
					

Commen faire communiquer un IMac avec de vieux macs comme les LCII ou LCIII et mettre en reseau une imprimante




					bernard.langellier.pagesperso-orange.fr
				






			LocalTalk Bridge 2.1 Document and Software


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Juin 2020)

Si ton but c'est d'échanger des fichiers avec un PC régulièrement, le plus simple c'est de raccorder ton Mac G3 à ta box en ethernet.
Dans TCP/IP tu choisis : Connexion -> Ethernet et dans Configuration -> Via un serveur DHCP.
Tu enregistres et normalement le Mac devrait trouver le serveur DHCP de ta box, qui va lui attribuer une adresse IP.

Après, tu installes NetPresenz sur le Mac G3 pour en faire un serveur FTP, et avec un client FTP sur le PC tu devrais pouvoir récupérer tes fichiers. Ça marche aussi sur iMac (Mojave au moins) avec FileZilla, je viens d'essayer.

Sinon pour faire simple, j'utilise un Raspberry sur le réseau ethernet sur lequel j'ai installé A2SERVER. Le Mac G3 le vois comme un serveur AppleShare et tu peux y mettre les fichiers que tu veux dessus. Ensuite tu accèdes au Raspberry à partir de ton PC...


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Juin 2020)

Pour compléter, on trouve NetPresenz ici par exemple : https://www.macintoshrepository.org/2783-netpresenz
Ça tient sur une disquette, donc pas de soucis pour le mettre sur le G3.

Sinon, pour la solution Raspberry, il a des ports USB donc tu pourras récupérer tes fichiers que tu auras mis dessus avec un clé...


----------



## Béton (17 Juin 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Pour compléter, on trouve NetPresenz ici par exemple : https://www.macintoshrepository.org/2783-netpresenz
> Ça tient sur une disquette, donc pas de soucis pour le mettre sur le G3.
> 
> Sinon, pour la solution Raspberry, il a des ports USB donc tu pourras récupérer tes fichiers que tu auras mis dessus avec un clé...





claude72 a dit:


> Ah oui, je me rappelle de ce truc… mais bon, là j'ai un trou de mémoire ??? tu as peut-être raison.
> 
> 
> Par contre, je me souviens que je n'avais pas pu relier ensemble 2 Mac en réseau Ethernet (10base2 à l'époque) et y brancher en plus 2 imprimantes en LocalTalk (une LaserWriter et une flasheuse Agfa) : soit c'était l'Ethernet qui était actif et les Mac étaient en réseaux, soit c'était le LocalTalk et je pouvais imprimer depuis un des deux Mac, mais impossible d'avoir les 2 ensemble. J'avais réglé le problème en utilisant un boîtier Ethernet/LocalTalk, que j'avais branché sur le réseau 10base2 et sur lequel était rebranchées les 2 imprimantes en LocalTalk.
> ...


----------



## Béton (17 Juin 2020)

Bonjour et grand merci à vous deux, gbbonneau et Claude 72.

En effet, je veux bien faire un échange régulier de fichiers du MACG3, qui pilote un scanner à tambour, vers le PC.
Les liens devraient nous aider à trouver la faille de notre première tentative. Je m'y remets dans une semaine et je vous tiens au courant à ce moment.
Merci à vous et à bientôt.
Béton


----------



## claude72 (17 Juin 2020)

Béton a dit:


> En effet, je veux bien faire un échange régulier de fichiers du MACG3, qui pilote un scanner à tambour, vers le PC.


Ah, d'accord, ce n'est pas du tout ce que j'avais compris ! désolé, tu peux ignorer ma réponse précédente…

Pour un échange de fichier par réseau entre Mac et PC, dans le temps il y avait des logiciels qui permettaient la connexion directe entre les 2 : il y en avait 2 différents, l'un s'installait sur le Mac et permettait au Mac de voir le réseau PC et de s'y connecter, l'autre (PC MacLAN, mais il n'est plus développé) s'installait sur le PC et permettait au PC de se connecter au réseau Mac.


----------



## Invité (17 Juin 2020)

Moi, non plus je n'avais pas bien lu la première demande.
Sauf en ce qui concerne l'Usb.

Pour un échange avec un PC, je n'y connaissais rien et c'est pareil aujourd'hui. 
Je n'ai pas de PC sauf en VM… Ou pour le boulot, mais pas question de partager quoi que ce soit !


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Juin 2020)

La solution avec NetPresenz fonctionne aussi pour échanger des fichiers entre un vieux Mac et un Mac actuel.
NetPresenz sur le Mac PPC ou 68K en OS 7 à 9 (avec une connexion ethernet), et FileZilla sur un Mac actuel.

Si le vieux Mac n'a pas de connexion ethernet, on peut utiliser une passerelle LocalTalk/Ethernet type AsantéTalk ou un Mac qui a les 2 avec LocalTalk Bridge.


----------



## claude72 (18 Juin 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> … on peut utiliser une passerelle LocalTalk/Ethernet type AsantéTalk…


Méfiance avec ces trucs-là ! certains sont une vraie passerelle LocalTalk/Ethernet complète et donc permettent une mise en réseau, alors que d'autres ne permettent QUE la connexion d'imprimantes : le 1er que j'ai utilisé permettait seulement de brancher 2 imprimantes en LocalTalk sur un réseau Ethernet 10base2…
… alors que plus tard j'en ai eu un autre qui permettait de connecter 8 périphériques LocalTalk, imprimantes ou Mac, sur un réseau Ethernet RJ45.


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Juin 2020)

L' AsantéTalk qu'on trouve parfois sur la baie pas très cher, fonctionne très bien chez moi. 
Même si c'est au départ une passerelle pour relier une imprimante LocalTalk en ethernet, ça marche aussi trés bien pour relier un réseau en LocalTalk à un réseau ethernet.
J'ai accès au Raspberry (serveur Appleshare) en ethernet à partir des mes Plus, SE et tous mes PowerBook sans ethernet (en LocalTalk) c'est pas rapide mais ça marche (LocalTalk c'est lent).
	

		
			
		

		
	







Et ça permet de voir le même serveur Appleshare depuis un Plus et un iMac d'aujourd'hui ;-)





Quand tu collectionnes des vieux Mac c'est l'idéal pour échanger des fichiers.

J'ai aussi une passerelle EtherWay faite pour ça, l'AsantéTalk marche aussi bien et c'est moins gros.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2020)

De mon coté, pour la communication entre mes très vieux clous et mon MacBook Pro, j'utilise comme intermédiaire deux lecteurs ZIP : un IDE interne de récupération auquel j'ai connecté un bridge USB pour le connecter à un Mac plus récent mais encore capable de lire et écrire du HFS (mon Pismo ou un des Titaniums, par exemple), et un lecteur ZIP SCSI pour les vieux Mac. Seule exception : le DUO 230, dépourvu de SCSI (pour ça que je recherche le dock intermédiaire), lui, je dois soit utiliser les disquettes, soit le connecter en LocalTalk avec un de ses congénères doté du SCSI.


----------



## claude72 (19 Juin 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> L' AsantéTalk qu'on trouve parfois sur la baie pas très cher, fonctionne très bien chez moi.


C'était il y a une bonne quinzaine d'années, donc je ne me souviens plus des marques/types des 2 passerelles que j'ai utilisées, mais dans mon souvenir :

le 2e (celui qui gérait 8 périphériques LocalTalk, imprimantes + réseau) ressemblait à ton AsantéTalk (boîtier en plastique avec quelques LEDs et une prise RJ45 pour l'Ethernet),


alors que le 1er (celui qui ne gérait que 2 imprimantes) était un boîtier en aluminium d'à peu près 20 x 10 x 3 cm avec 2 prises pour la connexion Ethernet : une BNC (10base2) + une DA15 (transceiver AUI).


----------



## gpbonneau (20 Juin 2020)

L'AsantéTalk, c'est celui que j'utilise, l'autre est trop gros (rangé au placard ;-)
Il a une prise LocalTalk, une prise RJ45 et une prise pour l'alimentation externe, c'est tout, dans un petit boitier métallique.
De bas en haut : un petit hub ethernet, l'AsantéTalk et le Raspberry.


ça prend pas de place. 
Pour gérer ma petite collection de 68k, c'est très pratique, le serveur AppleShare sur le Raspberry (sur une carte SD de 32Go) contient tous mes softs, OS, utilitaires, etc... et aussi les sauvegardes des vieux Mac (vue la fiabilité des vieux disques durs c'est top ;-)
Tout ça est accessible à partir de tous mes Macs, du Plus au dernier iMac.

Sur la baie il y en a souvent. Un peu cher parfois (autour de 100€) mais aussi à moins de 50€ de temps en temps.


----------



## Invité (20 Juin 2020)

Perso, j'utilisais le StarMax comme passerelle entre les modernes et par exemple le Duo230 ou mon Classic II.
J'en parlais là            #3         
On voit bien que le StarMax est connecté en Ethernet sur mon Mini de l'époque et en même temps en AppleTalk sur le Duo.
Avec des limitations…


----------



## eteen (28 Juin 2020)

J'ai fait un tutoriel pour installer NetPresenz que j'ai posté sur un autre forum.  Si ceci peut servir.  Pratique pour partager facilement entre un Mac en OS 7 et + avec n'importe quoi via FTP.

Tutoriel de Netpresenz


----------



## claude72 (28 Juin 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Il a une prise LocalTalk, une prise RJ45 et une prise pour l'alimentation externe, c'est tout, dans un petit boitier métallique.


Ah ??? moi j'ai souvenir d'un boîtier plastique et d'une prise BNC en plus de la RJ45 ??? c'était probablement un autre modèle, peut-être plus ancien ?

Après quelques recherches, je pense que c'est un "Micro Asanté Print" que j'avais : le boîtier plastique, les prises BNC et AUI en plus de la RJ45, tout ça correspond plus à mon souvenir !








Images extraites de cet article : https://macgui.com/news/article.php?t=494


----------



## gpbonneau (28 Juin 2020)

Mon boitier c'est un AsantéTalk.
A priori c'est la même chose que ton Micro AsantéPrint en plus récent, ils ont fait l'impasse sur les prises BNC et AUI quand le RJ45 c'est imposé sur les réseaux ethernet...
Même emplacement pour les autres prises et pour les LED, dans un boitier métallique certainement mieux protégé contre les interférences...
Et ils l'ont renommé AsantéTalk à la place de AsantéPrint parce que ce n'est pas limité aux imprimantes en faite... le pont fonctionne aussi entre un Mac en ethernet et un Mac en LocalTalk.

Au début des Mac avec ethernet en standard (les Quadra...) si tu voulais basculer ton petit réseau de LocalTalk à Ethernet (avec un serveur ça changeait la vie ;-), avec une (ou des) imprimante LaserWriter (qui coutait un bras) encore en LocalTalk, tu étais bien content de les trouver ces petits boitiers ;-)


----------



## philippededk (11 Août 2020)

Bonjour,

très intéressé par votre expérience car j'ai un vieux mac se dont le lecteur de disquette 800k est hs.
J'ai aussi un asantétalk et un raspberry mais je galère pour les faire se parler !
J'ai installé A2server sur le Pi mais pas moyen de communiquer avec le Mac SE.
Si vous pouviez me détailler la marche à suivre , ce serait sympa...
Au plaisir de vous lire.
Phil


----------



## gpbonneau (11 Août 2020)

ça fait maintenant plus de 2 ans que je l'ai installé et ça marche tout seul ;-))
J'avais récupéré un Pi2 avec un carte SD de 32Go et installé dessus RASPPLE II une version de Raspian (Jessie) avec A2SERVER préinstallé.
Une fois le Pi2 en route, le serveur AppleShare émulé via A2SERVER était opérationnel... 

Je ne suis pas du tout un spécialiste du Raspberry et de Raspian, donc difficile de faire un diagnostic de ta config pour savoir ou ça coince... il y a plein d'info sur le site de Ivan X au sujet d'A2ERVER

Chez moi, le Pi2 est branché en ethernet sur ma box, comme tout mes mac, vieux ou récents, qui ont une connexion ethernet (du SE avec carte ethernet en PDS jusqu'à mon iMac 27" de 2017), via des switchs et tous ont accès au serveur AppleShare sur le Raspberry.
Pour ceux qui ont seulement une connexion LocalTalk (Plus, SE sans ethernet, PowerBook série 100, 200 etc..) le boitier AsantéTalk est aussi branché sur ma box et j'ai des boitiers LocalTalk pour chainer les Mac dessus (pour être complet, je redémarre l'AsantéTalk de temps en temps, ça bug parfois, mais c'est rare, et ça bug aussi coté AppleTalk ;-)
Ça ressemble un peu à ça :





Si tu as un seul Mac SE, un câble série devrait suffire pour LocalTalk à la place des boitiers.
Suivant la version du système sur le SE la démarche peut être différente.
Avec le système 6, AppleShare client n'est pas forcément installé, à voir dans le sélecteur si Appleshare est présent. Si c'est le cas et si tout est branché, A2SERVER devrait apparaitre dans la liste des serveurs disponible.
Avec le système 7, AppleShare client est installé en standard, A2SERVER devrait apparaitre dans la liste des serveurs disponible.
Dans tous les cas il faut que AppleTalk soit activé évidemment (la case en bas de la fenêtre Sélecteur).




(chez moi, j'ai renommé "A2SERVER" en "Raspberry")

Comme j'ai pas beaucoup de place, le Pi2 n'a ni clavier, ni écran (j'en ai utilisé seulement pour la première installation), j'y accède via VNC sur l'iMac.
Les fichiers du serveur AppleShare sont dans un dossier sur le Pi2 :


----------



## philippededk (13 Août 2020)

Merci pour cette longue explication. Si j’ai bien compris le pi doit apparaître dans le sélecteur.  J’ai bien AppleShare,AppleTalk est activé, le pi semble avoir été reconnu par l’asantetalk mais il n’apparaît pas dans la liste des serveurs. Erreur de paramètre ?j’avoue pour l’instant,je sèche. J’ai même réinstallé AppleShare mais rien. Si vous avez une idée...
Mon lecteur de disquette étant HS pas moyen non plus de refaire des disquettes d’installation.
Mon SE est sous sud 7.1 avec 4mo de mémoire et un d dur de 150 mo.


----------



## gpbonneau (13 Août 2020)

Comment est relié tout ça ?


> du boitier AsantéTalk au Mac SE, avec un boitier LocalTalk ou un câble série ? les 2 devraient convenir...
> du AsantéTalk au Pi ? c'est de l'ethernet, donc un cable RJ45 de l'AsantéTalk jusqu'à un hub/Switch sur ton réseau puis un autre du hub jusqu'au Pi ?


Sur le Terminal du Pi tu doit pouvoir lancer quelques commandes pour t'assurer que A2SERVER fonctionne...


			A2SERVER for Apple II
		

Si tu as un Mac récent, tu dois le voir -> "Se connecter au Serveur" puis "Parcourir"), si le Pi bien est branché sur ton réseau évidemment (pour installer tout ça il doit l'être non ?).

Chez moi en tout cas, ça marche très bien.


----------



## philippededk (14 Août 2020)

*Eurêka !!
Ça fonctionne. *
J’ai tout remis à plat. En premier lieu, j’ai branché l’Asantetalk sur le port imprimante. Ensuite j’ai désactivé toutes les extensions. J’ai lancé le pi, me suis logué. J’ai alors allumé l’asantetalk puis le mac. Enfin j’ai accédé au sélecteur et j’ai eu la joie de voir « Raspberry « apparaître. Il y a donc une extension qui empêche le Mac de voir le serveur. J’ai un vieux plextor 32 en lecteur de CDROM scsi. Les extensions Apple ne le font pas ´monter’ Une solution tierce avec les outils iso 9600 le fait fonctionner mais cela joue sur le serveur. Je vais approfondir cela. Cela peut être utile à d’autres. Encore merci pour vos réponses. Je vous tiendrai informé des suites
A bientôt


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Août 2020)

Essaies le driver Apple universel v5.3.1, il fonctionne avec tous les lecteurs CD-ROM et aussi ceux d'autres marques.








						Apple CD-ROM v5.3.1 Universel - Macintosh Repository
					

Driver pour lecteur de CD-ROM version 5.3.1 (extrait du Système 7.6) en VF.  Fonctionne avec tous les lecteurs Apple et aussi avec ceux...




					www.macintoshrepository.org


----------



## Béton (18 Août 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Si ton but c'est d'échanger des fichiers avec un PC régulièrement, le plus simple c'est de raccorder ton Mac G3 à ta box en ethernet.
> Dans TCP/IP tu choisis : Connexion -> Ethernet et dans Configuration -> Via un serveur DHCP.
> Tu enregistres et normalement le Mac devrait trouver le serveur DHCP de ta box, qui va lui attribuer une adresse IP.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Merci pour toutes ces pistes et bien que je l'aie pensé plusieurs fois, je n'ai pas encore abandonné. Mais c'est rude car en manuel ou en automatique, avec redémarrage du G3, rien n’aboutit! La carte RJ45 clignote bien, le câble (4m) est neuf et testé OK. 
Il me semble donc que ce Mac a un problème autre... mais comment le détecter? Mais le vendeur a pu m'envoyer sur mon PC un ficher Tif sorti de ce Mac en passant par un autre Mac.Il était alors branché sur le RJ12. Donc la sortie fonctionne bien en RJ12 en est-il de même sur MA carte RJ 45? La faiblesse pourrait elle être sur ma carte bien qu'elle clignote normalement?
 d'où mon inquiétude de passer par un Raspberry.
J'ai lu par ailleurs que certains P.C. n'arrivent jamais à  communiquer avec des Mac...
A tout hasard, je vous montre en P.J. ce qui est dans la machine.
Béton


----------

